# anyone's happy with Lazar's diet plan?



## humble_guy

I bought his so called diet plan and Gosh its just bunch of crap put together.... I could make up a meal plan better than that! lol

anyone has bought his diet plan and has had any good results from it?

Lazar Angelov is who I am on about by the way.


----------



## reza85

Lol how much did u pay ?

Diet plan means f all mate unless u take macro and nutrition timeling in to consideration !

Post few meals up lets have look and what's ur stats and goals ?


----------



## humble_guy

reza85 said:


> Lol how much did u pay ?
> 
> Diet plan means f all mate unless u take macro and nutrition timeling in to consideration !
> 
> Post few meals up lets have look and what's ur stats and goals ?


$69... absolutely a rip off...

will post some meal plans and stats in a new post


----------



## murphy2010

$69 LOL


----------



## Breda

humble_guy said:


> $69... absolutely a rip off...
> 
> will post some meal plans and stats in a new post


Not far of what you'd pay for an online coach but at least they'll email you every now and then


----------



## Scott9585

Post it lets pick it to bits


----------



## humble_guy

Scott9585 said:


> Post it lets pick it to bits


look at it bellow mate..


----------



## humble_guy

Training Day 1

Proteins

Fats

Carbs

Calories

Meal 1

120 gr (4.2 oz) Oat Flakes

13.2

9

79.2

472.8

2 whole eggs & 3 egg whites

25.3

12.9

3.7

170

Freshly Squeezed Grapefruit Juice

1

0.3

14.7

67.5

Meal 2

150 gr (5.3 oz) Rice

11.1

3.3

113.1

540

150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet

32.4

5.8

0

187

Meal 3

150 gr (5.3 oz) Rice

11.1

3.3

113.1

540

150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet

32.4

5.8

0

187

Meal 4

50 gr (1.8 oz) Raw Almonds

7.5

28.5

8.2

330

30 gr (1 oz) Whey Protein

24

1

3

120

100 gr (3.5 oz) Blackberries

0.7

0

14

56

Meal 5

100 gr (3.5 oz) Rice

7.4

2.2

75.4

360

150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet

32.4

5.8

0

187

Salad (tomatoes, cucumbers, cabbage)

-

-

-

-

Meal 6

150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet

32.4

5.8

0

187

Green Salad + 100 gr (3.5 oz) Avocado

2

15

7

160

Total: 3234.3

Training Day 2

Meal 1

120 gr (4.2 oz) Oat Flakes

13.2

9

79.2

472.8

2 whole eggs & 3 egg whites

25.3

12.9

3.7

170

Freshly Squeezed Grapefruit Juice

1

0.3

14.7

67.5

Meal 2

50 gr (1.8 oz) Raw Almonds

7.5

28.5

8.2

330

30 gr (1 oz) Whey Protein

24

1

3

120

200 gr (7 oz) Strawberries

1.8

1

13

70

Meal 3

150 gr (5.3 oz) Rice

11.1

3.3

113.1

540

150 gr (5.3 oz) Beef

30.7

8.1

0

201

Meal 4

150 gr (5.3 oz) Rice

11.1

3.3

113.1

540

150 gr (5.3 oz) Beef

30.7

8.1

0

201

Meal 5

150 gr (5.3 oz) Boiled Potatoes

2.4

0

23.1

125.4

150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet

32.4

5.8

0

187

Meal 6

100 gr (3.5 oz) Broccoli

-

-

-

-

150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet

32.4

5.8

0

187

Total: 3204.7


----------



## DiamondDixie

humble_guy said:


> Training Day 1
> 
> Proteins
> 
> Fats
> 
> Carbs
> 
> Calories
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 120 gr (4.2 oz) Oat Flakes
> 
> 13.2
> 
> 9
> 
> 79.2
> 
> 472.8
> 
> 2 whole eggs & 3 egg whites
> 
> 25.3
> 
> 12.9
> 
> 3.7
> 
> 170
> 
> Freshly Squeezed Grapefruit Juice
> 
> 1
> 
> 0.3
> 
> 14.7
> 
> 67.5
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Rice
> 
> 11.1
> 
> 3.3
> 
> 113.1
> 
> 540
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet
> 
> 32.4
> 
> 5.8
> 
> 0
> 
> 187
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Rice
> 
> 11.1
> 
> 3.3
> 
> 113.1
> 
> 540
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet
> 
> 32.4
> 
> 5.8
> 
> 0
> 
> 187
> 
> Meal 4
> 
> 50 gr (1.8 oz) Raw Almonds
> 
> 7.5
> 
> 28.5
> 
> 8.2
> 
> 330
> 
> 30 gr (1 oz) Whey Protein
> 
> 24
> 
> 1
> 
> 3
> 
> 120
> 
> 100 gr (3.5 oz) Blackberries
> 
> 0.7
> 
> 0
> 
> 14
> 
> 56
> 
> Meal 5
> 
> 100 gr (3.5 oz) Rice
> 
> 7.4
> 
> 2.2
> 
> 75.4
> 
> 360
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet
> 
> 32.4
> 
> 5.8
> 
> 0
> 
> 187
> 
> Salad (tomatoes, cucumbers, cabbage)
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet
> 
> 32.4
> 
> 5.8
> 
> 0
> 
> 187
> 
> Green Salad + 100 gr (3.5 oz) Avocado
> 
> 2
> 
> 15
> 
> 7
> 
> 160
> 
> Total: 3234.3
> 
> Training Day 2
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 120 gr (4.2 oz) Oat Flakes
> 
> 13.2
> 
> 9
> 
> 79.2
> 
> 472.8
> 
> 2 whole eggs & 3 egg whites
> 
> 25.3
> 
> 12.9
> 
> 3.7
> 
> 170
> 
> Freshly Squeezed Grapefruit Juice
> 
> 1
> 
> 0.3
> 
> 14.7
> 
> 67.5
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> 50 gr (1.8 oz) Raw Almonds
> 
> 7.5
> 
> 28.5
> 
> 8.2
> 
> 330
> 
> 30 gr (1 oz) Whey Protein
> 
> 24
> 
> 1
> 
> 3
> 
> 120
> 
> 200 gr (7 oz) Strawberries
> 
> 1.8
> 
> 1
> 
> 13
> 
> 70
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Rice
> 
> 11.1
> 
> 3.3
> 
> 113.1
> 
> 540
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Beef
> 
> 30.7
> 
> 8.1
> 
> 0
> 
> 201
> 
> Meal 4
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Rice
> 
> 11.1
> 
> 3.3
> 
> 113.1
> 
> 540
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Beef
> 
> 30.7
> 
> 8.1
> 
> 0
> 
> 201
> 
> Meal 5
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Boiled Potatoes
> 
> 2.4
> 
> 0
> 
> 23.1
> 
> 125.4
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet
> 
> 32.4
> 
> 5.8
> 
> 0
> 
> 187
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 100 gr (3.5 oz) Broccoli
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> 150 gr (5.3 oz) Chicken Fillet
> 
> 32.4
> 
> 5.8
> 
> 0
> 
> 187
> 
> Total: 3204.7


This is the most important part


----------



## humble_guy

DiamondDixie said:


> This is the most important part


ha, I was already doing that anyway... My dad forced me to drink Grapefruit Juice since I was 10-12... so nothing new to me to be honest...


----------



## Inapsine

its a very normal diet based around the weights and measurements you provided? Unless its a prep diet you asked for, not sure what else you expected?


----------



## Bora

lolz


----------



## Adz

$69??

Im gonna copy / paste this bad boy and sell it on ebay for £39.95 :beer:


----------



## massmuscle

Why the fuk anyone would pay for someone else's diet plan is beyond me.

You get the plan and it's full of meals with fish in and you hate fish, boom money down the toilet.

Eating good quality BB meals isn't rocket science.


----------



## James s

Where is the creatine, I would get a refund bud.


----------



## Mr_Socko

You've learned a good lesson there - never pay for generic diet plans. I learnt the expensive way too


----------



## Aliking10

Why would you pay for something that many on here will give you a hand for free?

Or do a search and work your macros out and have a look in the logs of what other people are eating. Theres a whole recipe section on the forum.

Learn by your mistakes. I've seen a few photos of that guy on instagram, he does look huge!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Aliking10 said:


> Learn by your mistakes. I've seen a few photos of that guy on instagram, he does look huge!


That's probably because all of those $69 = more AAS.


----------



## zak007

humble_guy said:


> I bought his so called diet plan and Gosh its just bunch of crap put together.... I could make up a meal plan better than that! lol
> 
> anyone has bought his diet plan and has had any good results from it?
> 
> Lazar Angelov is who I am on about by the way.


its not rocket sceince trying to make a diet plan

btw even if you followed his plan you still wont look like him, his genetic shape is most likely different than yours

bulking is easy medium/high protein medium carbs medium fat

cutting just drop carbs simple.


----------



## Milky

Is $69 not roughly £40 ?

Either give it a try or bin it mate and move on....


----------



## humble_guy

Milky said:


> Is $69 not roughly £40 ?
> 
> Either give it a try or bin it mate and move on....


yeah true. I have moved on.... I always try to buy new stuff and give them a try if they are good enough but this time £40 down the drain.. £40 is something when you haven't got it


----------



## resten

humble_guy said:


> yeah true. I have moved on.... I always try to buy new stuff and give them a try if they are good enough but this time £40 down the drain.. £40 is something when you haven't got it


£40 is still not a nice amount to waste mate. It's not like you'd casually set fire to a couple of £20 notes just for fun, so wasting it on a crap plan is much the same.

Plenty of free advice to be had here though


----------



## Milky

humble_guy said:


> yeah true. I have moved on.... I always try to buy new stuff and give them a try if they are good enough but this time £40 down the drain.. £40 is something when you haven't got it


Golden rule mate never hand over money you cant afford.

God luck tho mate plenty of help onn here.


----------

